# Cue/Command Words for Bathroom



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't have any suggestions but I do wish I'd come up with something other than "peepies, poopies" because repeating it while wandering around my yard every day feels a little silly. 

Though I guess "relieve yourself" just doesn't roll off the tongue quite so easily.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I use "get out there".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Go do your duty (pee).

Go poopie (for poop)

And yes, the dogs know the difference.

And yes, I do praise them - (Good duty!!!! and Good Poopie). 

My Bert is 6 years old and he still does a victory parade with me praising him after he's gone poopy.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I start by asking my pups if they want to go outside and get really excited about getting them out to the yard. Try cop a squat


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I use "quick-quick!" for a pee once we are outside. I say, "do you need to go out?" when we are in the house or as I am letting her out of her kennel at tracking or hunt training and I need her to pee before we run. I always think of it as a cue to her brain and body, and then quick-quick is in the actual moment. 

For a poop, I use, "are you gonna go right here?" It is ridiculous, but it just happened because I started to say it when she was a puppy and she was taking her time choosing a spot. Then I noticed it was working to cue her. Hey, man, whatever works. :smile2:
I also cue her when we are heading out to train and she needs to poop quickly. We always have at least an hour drive to hunt or track or dock diving, so I always want her to poop before we get in the car. As I am gathering up our stuff and heading into the garage to load the car, I say, "Ready to go for a poop? We'll do a poop first, okay?" Then I say it again as we are heading out the garage door towards the "poop area." Again, it just works. 

No matter what you decide to say, or fall into saying, it's just all about consistency - just say it every time and it will become your cue.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> I don't have any suggestions but I do wish I'd come up with something other than "peepies, poopies" because repeating it while wandering around my yard every day feels a little silly.
> 
> Though I guess "relieve yourself" just doesn't roll off the tongue quite so easily.


I did get a good laugh reading the reply from eeerrrmmm1! :grin2:

I do wonder what my neighbors must think...LOL I use Pee Pee and Poo Poo for Brody. He's still pretty young, so I'm not sure if he knows the difference yet, but I used the same words for River, our last Golden. River definitely knew the difference and he would pretty much go on command. I think there are two important things to remember. 

1. Always use the same command words regardless of the words you choose to use. 
2.* I think this is probably the most important of the two.* Get to know your dog so well that you know from habit when your dog needs to go. Develop a routine that becomes second nature for you and your dog. At 7 months, Brody knows it's time to go outside and relieve himself after he eats in the morning, then again around noon, then around 5:00 PM or so, and then at night around 10:00-11:00 PM. He also immediately walks to the stairs after we go outside at night because he then knows from habit that it's time to go to bed.:smile2:


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I use Go Potty and it drives my field trainer nuts. lol (He can be a little grumpy with humans so I secretly enjoy changing a few things) He says "High Up". I have no idea how "High Up" relates to going to the bathroom but he trains a lot of dogs and whenever he says it they go to the bathroom.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I say "go-go". 



Even after all these years (he's 8 1/2) and me saying it when needed he does not pee on command. ever. I've tried and that's a big nope from him many, many times! LOL


----------



## theycallmejohn (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies and laughs!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I've used "get busy", "hurry up,""piddle please," and "poopies please." 

FWIW None of these have worked for any of my dogs... they go when they feel like it and not one second before. And yes, I am very aware of how to "train" them to go on command. It hasn't worked. Love my boys... at least they usually take care of business very efficiently every time I let them out. The girls prefer(ed) to wander... the current one forgets and sometimes either squats abruptly mid-retrieve or comes in after being outside for half an hour and then asks to go out again cuz she forgot to take care of business while she was out there... ;-)


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I use the command, "Hurry."


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I say "go potty" but majority of the time I just ask "do you need to go out?" and then let her out and she does her thing. I use the same phrase (go potty) for my toddler who I just potty trained. Goldens are exceptionally intelligent dogs and mine definitely knows when I'm talking to her or my toddler.


----------



## MtnDog (Aug 9, 2017)

I always felt self-conscious using obvious 'potty' words so I trained my goldens with "Get busy" (for pee) and "Good-boy-get-busy" (slurred together so it sounded like 'GuBoyGeBusy') for the other. 

Mostly however, I believe the dog trains US to know their routine times when each function needs to happen. What dog actually needs to be told to urinate, afterall? 
The command to poop is the important one because they need to be reminded to focus on that task and get it done. 

To that end, I'm happy my dogs tended to eat their meals right away rather than graze from a full bowl all day. Takes the guess work out of knowing when they need to unload before bedtime.


----------



## Pleonard1978 (Jul 3, 2013)

We use “Do your business.”


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My grandmother would use “go wee wee” and “go bum” for her poodles. It was passed down to my mom and to me for all our dogs!


----------



## a.lxisha (Aug 8, 2019)

For the bathroom, we say “jobbies” which basically means pee or poop. Our golden actually refuses to go for a poop in the garden and will only go on walks which is strange. If we need him to go fast we just say “quick quick!” He tends to listen most of the time.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Aidan will now pee on command when he goes out! So happy about that! We just say go pee, and he goes. As far as the other business, he goes when he goes. At least we got one down!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Fun post. Little comical. And real lol. I use go potty or go potty more for numeral two! LOL. My hubby is totally embarrassed saying that to him. Even in our back yard. Sorry but the topic gives me giggles. My senior she’s had this nailed for years. Our new little dude Tucker is “in training”. Tho he’s only had 3 accidents since I brought him home in June, he’s pretty well there but I just believe you can’t relax this for a while especially not as young as he is lol. So yeah it’s go potty in this house lol. Although I trained him to ring his bells at the door.... never thought that it would bite me. Because if he just wants back out to track a smell or to play ... them bells are ringing. SOOOO we had to drop back and teach “play” and let him out specifically for that. Which means tireless trip to potty, BACK in the house. Wait for a few. Then “play” and back out. It’s working ... ok I rambled. ?


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I want to add that my Rottie (long sense passed), was trained in German commands. Not hard at all. But my sons were toddlers then. Things like NO or even SIT down or whatever ... too confusing. Maybe a different fun language or “toilet”. Hehe. Something gotta work. Behavior associated with word really. )


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

When its time i say "lets go out" once we go i say "come on Rosie go potty" and she usually does it all.


----------



## KarenW (Aug 11, 2019)

I have had 4 goldens over a period of 45 years. We have always said "Go Dump" and the dog would go do his business in the back yard. The reason we bought our first Golden, was a blind man lived in my complex and I would see him walk the dog. Perhaps he is the one who mentioned this command. He reiterated they are trained to dump on comand. As they are service dogs helping the blind. Karen New to this message board. And looking for a dark golden 1-3 yrs old to be our best friend at home. Not to show.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Pleonard1978 said:


> We use “Do your business.”



That's what we use. It worked so well on our previous dog that we caught her faking a pee so she could get in the car. She squatted in the fresh snow, looked at me then walked to the car...we checked, nothing! She was a smart cookie. :smile2:


----------

